# getString?



## qwe (1. Mrz 2005)

Brauche kurz Hilfe

Mein Select Statement
("SELECT Max((Personen_Nr)+1)  AS Ausdr1 FROM T_PERSONEN")



```
public String getPNr(){
    String perNr = " ";
    ResultSet einAbfrageErgebnis = einSQLInterface.getPNr();
    perNr = einAbfrageErgebnis.getString(1);
    return perNr
}
```

so nun bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung das er getString nicht kennt bzw. die 1 Spalten.

Warum in meiner SQL Anweisung habe ich doch als ausgabe eine Spalte mit einem Wert.

Was mache ich falsch??

Personenverwaltung.java:70: unreported exception java.sql.SQLException; must be caught or declared to be thrown
perNr = einAbfrageErgebnis.getString(1);
                                                       ^


----------



## bambi (1. Mrz 2005)

Du solltest auf jeden Fall die SQLException abfangen...

```
public String getPNr(){
    String perNr = " ";
    try  {
      ResultSet einAbfrageErgebnis = einSQLInterface.getPNr();
      perNr = einAbfrageErgebnis.getString(1);
    }  catch ( SQLException se)  {
      System.out.println("Fehler: " + se.getMessage());
    }
    return perNr
}
```
Dein Statement


> ("SELECT Max((Personen_Nr)+1) AS Ausdr1 FROM T_PERSONEN")


sieht mir so aus, als ob da kein String, sondern ein Integer rauskommt, oder?
Ansonsten muesstest Du das noch in einen String umwandeln? Da gibts so eine Funktion
char(), ist aber natuerlich wieder von DB zu DB anders.


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Mrz 2005)

next()

nicht vergessen


```
ResultSet einAbfrageErgebnis = einSQLInterface.getPNr();
```

schlechter Stil, du sollst ein Resultset nicht per Methoden Rückgabewert herumreichen


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Mrz 2005)

> sieht mir so aus, als ob da kein String, sondern ein Integer rauskommt, oder?
> Ansonsten muesstest Du das noch in einen String umwandeln?


nö, getString funktioniert IMMER

auch wenn in diesem Fall getInt besser wäre


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (2. Mrz 2005)

getString("Ausd1");

oder

getString(0);


Das ResultSet wird wohl auch 0basiert sein , oder ?


----------



## Guest (2. Mrz 2005)

versuch es mal mit .getString("max");

das funktioniert ziemlich sicher, sonst hast du woanders einen fehler.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (2. Mrz 2005)

wieso max ? das ergebnis wird in "Ausdr1" gespeichert 

SELECT .... AS Ausdr1 ...


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Mrz 2005)

Das ResultSet wird wohl auch 0basiert sein , oder ?

NEIN


----------

